# Dreamland



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Dreamland-mixed media on canvas pad 16x20 2015
My camera is very bad(I hate it) and the blue is a bit more deep and there is also a deep yellow there but u can't notice it well in this pic...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is gorgeous! No other words, just gorgeous.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Love it! 

That bird in her neck is such a great touch!


----------

